# Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle



## luecke3.0 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche noch eine (eigentlich 2) günstige echte BigPit-Rolle fürs Brandungsangeln, ich habe mich mit dem Thema auch schon durchs Karpfenangeln auseinandergesetzt und habe auch 3 Daiwa Emblem XA. Allerdings gehe ich nicht so oft in die Brandung (3-4x im Jahr) und mir sind die Daiwas zu schade für Sand und Salz, außerdem bin ich nicht allzu vorsichtig und ich würde die Rollen auch nicht nachbekommen da sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden.

Ich habe folgende Kriterien:
- Echte BigPit mit großer Spule (sollte schon Emblem oder Ultegra Größe sein)
- Eine gute Schnurverlegung, absolut gerade
- Ein Mindestmass an Robustheit, sie braucht aber keine 20 Jahre halten, aber es sollte kein wackeliges Ding sein.
- eine Ersatzspule sollte dabei sein
- der Preis sollte so bei max. 60€ liegen, aber am liebsten so günstig wie möglich natürlich  (aber ruhig Rollen bis 80€ vorschlagen)

Meine Favoriten sind bis jetzt diverse Okuma Modelle und die Ryobi Proskyer Pro (allerdings 80€). Ich habe 2 Okuma BigPit-Rollen (Marker und Spot beim Karpfenangeln) und bin super zufrieden und die Ryobi ist auch spitze, allerdings schon fast zu schade. Ich brauch halt ein Arbeitstier das auch mal in den Dreck fliegen kann ohne das ich mich gleich ärgere.
Würde jetzt aber gerne wissen was die anderen "LowBudget" Modelle auf dem Markt so taugen, viel Gutes hört man ja meißt nicht. 

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## s_rathje (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

wenn du 85euro auf den tisch legst, bekommst du die shimano biomaster xsa 8000.
und die rolle is der hammer! denke mal, das du nichts besseres als die biomaster für das geld finden wirst


----------



## luecke3.0 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo,
ich weiß, die Biomaster ist ne super Rolle, ist auch in meiner engeren Wahl wenn ich um die 80€ ausgeben werde. Außerdem sind 2 Ersatzspulen dabei, was absolut top ist. Sie ist ungefähr gleichzusetzen mit der Ryobi.
Ich würde bei beiden aber auch schon jedesmal Pipi in die Augen bekommen wenn sie mal im Sand landet.

Allerdings würde ich trotzdem noch gerne wissen ob es vielleicht einen echten Preisbrecher gibt.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## wade67 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß, die Biomaster ist ne super Rolle, ist auch in meiner engeren Wahl wenn ich um die 80€ ausgeben werde. Außerdem sind 2 Ersatzspulen dabei, was absolut top ist. Sie ist ungefähr gleichzusetzen mit der Ryobi.
> Ich würde bei beiden aber auch schon jedesmal Pipi in die Augen bekommen wenn sie mal im Sand landet.
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach ( 10 Leute 8 Meinungen ) würd ich in der Preisklasse die Ryobi wählen. Ich fische meine bereits das 3. Jahr. Auch wenn sie mal in den Sand fliegt, egal. Einfach abspülen und zu  Hause mit Süßwasser reinigen. Balistol oder WD40 drauf, auf Zeitungspapier legen und die Reste am nächsten Tag abreiben, UND es sind pro Rolle 3 Spulen dabei.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Ich fische beim Brandungsangeln die Shimano Alivio 10000 FA und bin damit absolut zufrieden! 
Der Preis liegt bei ca. 50 Euro je Händler.Ich hab die Rollen jetzt ca. 3 Jahre und fische damit max. 5 mal im Jahr in de Brandung.Bis jetzt konnte absolut keine Verschleißanzeichen feststellen!

http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/start.php?d_501_4_0_Shimano_Alivio_FA_10000.php

Hier kannst du ein bißchen über die Rolle nachlesen!


----------



## luecke3.0 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

@wade
kann ich bestätigen, ein Kumpel fischt sie auch schon seit 2 Jahren, auf Karpfen und in der Brandung.
Gegen viele verschiedene Meinungen habe ich aber nichts...

@Zacharias
Danke für den Tip aber die Rolle würde ich mir eher fürs Wallerfischen kaufen, ich habe jetzt ähnliche Rollen für die Brandung (DAM QUick AT465) die sind recht gut und auch robust aber ich suche eine richtige "Weitwurfrolle" mit entsprechend großer Spule. Bei meinen DAM und der Alivio vermisse ich das leider.
----------

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der TICA Abyss TL (ohne Freilauf)? Die kann ich nämlich recht günstig bekommen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Longeal (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

schau mal hier 

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=1725&PHPSESSID=m9lj1rqadtkeh07vrj14lkn3r1


----------



## sonni 2 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hi ich selber fische als 2 Rólle die Comoran Big Ben 6-Pi das ist eine Solide Rolle und der Preis ist ,die TICA Abyss ist eine sehr Robuste Rolle XD lg sonni


----------



## degl (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



Longeal schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=1725&PHPSESSID=m9lj1rqadtkeh07vrj14lkn3r1



Das wäre auch ne Alternative zu den Biomastern

gruß degl


----------



## BrausePaul (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Moin,moin 
also ich fische seit fast einem Jahr die Quantum Smart Surf
sie fast 340m 0,40mm schnur und ist echt gut.
Sie kostet € 60
schönen gruß

brausepaul


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche noch eine (eigentlich 2) günstige echte BigPit-Rolle fürs Brandungsangeln, ich habe mich mit dem Thema auch schon durchs Karpfenangeln auseinandergesetzt und habe auch *3 Daiwa Emblem XA. Allerdings gehe ich nicht so oft in die Brandung (3-4x im Jahr) und mir sind die Daiwas zu schade für Sand und Salz, außerdem bin ich nicht allzu vorsichtig und ich würde die Rollen auch nicht nachbekommen da sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden*.Gruß
> Lücke


Hallo Lücke#h
Ich will Dir den Thread und die suche nach Rollen ja nicht vermiesen, aber ich würde mir für die Häufigkeit Deiner Brandungsangeltage pro Jahr KEINE neuen Rollen zulegen!!! Hast doch schon so ziemlich mit die besten Rollen für die Brandung in deinem Sortiment (neben den üblichen Shimanos natürlich). 
Ich fische jetzt auch schon in der 5ten oder 6ten Saison die XA´s bei ca. 20 Brandungstagen/Jahr und die Dinger schnurren noch (fast) so wie frisch aus dem Karton geholt. Zeitnahe Nachpflege (gründliches Spülen mit lauwarmen Leitungswasser) natürlich vorausgesetzt. Du willst mit den Dingern ja schliesslich nicht tauchen gehen:q. Die Rollen sollten bei normalem Gebrauch eigentlich nicht mit Sand oder Wassermassen in Berührung kommen!!! Entweder sie stehen fest im Dreibein oder Du hast Sie zum Köderwechsel/Drillen in der Hand. Das bisschen Spritzwasser durch die Schnur/den Wind macht den Rollen absolut nix aus!!!!
Kauf Dir für die 120€ die Du für neue (minderwertige) Rollen ausgeben möchtest, lieber jedesmal 100 Wattis mehr!! Da hast Du auf dauer mehr (Erfolg) von!!!


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

@dorschjaeger
Ich gebe dir recht, die Rollen sind wirklich gut, das Problem ist ich habe nicht genug Ersatzspulen und mit Karpfenschnur in die Brandung zu gehen kannste vergessen, die haben viel zu viel Dehnung und man bekommt keinen Biss mit. Ich denke du weißt was die Ersatzspule (müssen die von der Pro sein, die XA gibts nicht mehr) für die Emblems kosten, wenn ich da 3 nehme bekomme ich fürs gleiche Geld 2 Rollen, leider. Selbst bei Ebay gehen die, wenn mal welche drin sind, selten unter 30€/STück weg.:c
Andereeseits bin ich immer etwas faul was das umschrauben der Rollen angeht, klingt bekloppt aber jede Rute ist bei mir einer festen Rolle zugeordnet. Obwohl ich diesen Grundsatz für die paar mal im Jahr auch über Bord werfen kann. 

Werde deinen Vorschlag aber mit in die Endauswahl nehmen und mal wieder die Fühler nach Ersatzspulen ausstrecken!

Es ist nicht so super eilig, deswegen überleg ich mir genau was ich mache.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @dorschjaeger
> Ich gebe dir recht, die Rollen sind wirklich gut, das Problem ist ich habe nicht genug Ersatzspulen und mit Karpfenschnur in die Brandung zu gehen kannste vergessen, die haben viel zu viel Dehnung und man bekommt keinen Biss mit. Ich denke du weißt was die Ersatzspule (müssen die von der Pro sein, die XA gibts nicht mehr) für die Emblems kosten, wenn ich da 3 nehme bekomme ich fürs gleiche Geld 2 Rollen, leider. Selbst bei Ebay gehen die, wenn mal welche drin sind, selten unter 30€/STück weg.:c
> Andereeseits bin ich immer etwas faul was das umschrauben der Rollen angeht, klingt bekloppt aber jede Rute ist bei mir einer festen Rolle zugeordnet. Obwohl ich diesen Grundsatz für die paar mal im Jahr auch über Bord werfen kann.
> 
> ...


Ok, das Argument mit den E-Spulen zieht:q. Hab für meine 4Spulen auch 42€/Stück auf´n Tisch gelegt.
Das Argument mit den festen Ruten/Rollen Kombi´s kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Ist bei meinen Hauptangelarten genauso. Allerdings, wie Du ja auch schon selbst angemerkt hast, ist das umschrauben bei nicht so häufig ausgeübten Angelarten auch bei mir die gängige Praxis.

Ok, dann bleibt mir nur noch der abgedroschene Tip mit Ebay: Schau Dich einfach mal ein wenig im Big Pit Bereich nach den einschlägigen Verdächtigen Emblem XT oder XA, oder Shimano Ultegra XT´s um.
Gebraucht heisst ja nicht gleich Schrott!!!
Die Emblem XT´s z.B. werden doch ziemlich häufig angeboten und gehen für nen schlanken Taler übern Tisch. Zum Teil auch neu vom Händler!! *Die langen für Deine Bedürfnisse vielleicht sogar nen ganzes Leben!!!* Sind zwar meist schon die Malaysia und nicht mehr die Japan Modelle, sollte aber kein Prob sein!! Ich fische schon seit gut 10Jahren ne 4500er XT zum Jiggen auf´m Kutter und das Ding will einfach nicht kaputt gehen!!!
Lieber was nachweislich bewährtes gebraucht kaufen als mit irgendwelchen "No-Name Rollen":g Experimente zu veranstalten!!!
Wie schon gesagt, das Brandungsfischen ist für Dich ja nur ne Randangelart!!


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

@Dorschjäger
Die stehen schon unter ständiger Beobachtung, der einzige Nachteil ist mal wieder das bei den Rollen oft keine E-Spulen dabei sind, wenigstens eine pro Rolle wäre schon ganz schön.

Trotzdem juckt es mich immer mal wieder was Neues auszuprobieren, aber auf Nummer sicher geht man natürlich mit dem Altbewährten.:m

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Lücke,

wenn die Esatzspulen wichtig sind, kannst du ja mal erst nach den Spulen schauen.

Ich habe für meine Quantum Crypton hier Ersatzspulen bestellt.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/category_302/Ersatzspulen.html?shop_param=cid=10&.

Nur als Hinweis.

Hoffe du findest das was du suchst.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal den neuesten Stand melden, ich habe 2 DAM Quick Space Evo 665 durch Zufall gebraucht günstig bekommen. Das sind auch echte Klopper mit Bigpit SPule, habe sie komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet und sie laufen super. Werden aber nicht mehr hergestellt.
Was mir nicht so gefällt ist die Schnurverlegung, für Mono i.O., für Geflochtene nicht optimal, die Rollen haben leider kein Wormshaft. Das macht sie zwar robuster, geht aber auf Kosten der Schnurverlegung.
Ob ich sie behalte weiß ich noch nicht, das wird der erste Einsatz zeigen...

Also trotzdem weiterhin fleißig posten! Und danke für die bisherigen Antworten!:m

Was mich vorallem interessieren würde sind die Spulenmaße der Mitchell Avocet 6500, der Okuma Longitude 60 (und 65) und der Spro Long Cast 460 bzw. 4000. Die kommen mir alle ein wenig klein vor...?

Wenn ich mich nochmal umentscheide sollte die Rolle eine Spule mit mind. 75mm Durchmesser und einer Tiefe (der Schnuraufnahme) von 35mm oder mehr haben.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

@Lücke,

achte mal auf den Kurbelarm,.............dieser lockert sich bei den DAM`s gerne mal und auch das "Sofortstoppkugellager" zeigt gerne mal Aussetzer..........nix schlimmes aber im dunkeln hörte ich neben mir am Strand gemecker.......

gruß degl


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo degl,
das kann eigentlich nicht die selbe Rolle sein, denn die Kurbel wird mit linksgewinde ohne Konterschraube direkt eingeschraubt und kann sich im Betrieb überhaupt nicht lösen.
Diese Probleme kenne ich nur von älteren DAM Rollen, die noch keine unendliche Rücklaufsperre haben. Da ist entweder zu viel oder zu wenig Fett an der Rücklaufsperre und an die Kurbel kann man nen Federring zur Schraubensicherung unterlegen...
Werde aber trotzdem drauf achten!
Wenn das Eis weg ist gehts mal mit den Brandungsruten an einen Baggersee zum testen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Du hast doch die Rollen, die noch einen "Gitterrahmen" um das Gehäuse haben?

gruß degl


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo,
ja genau, die sind vollverchromt und haben dieses Gitter über dem Gehäuse, das kann man übrigens auch weglassen, sieht ganz witzig aus!
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das sich durch die defekte Rücklaufsperre die Kurbel löst wenn man gegenhalten muss damit die Kurbel nicht zurrückdreht, anders ist es nicht möglich.
Es gibt aber glaube ich auch verschiedene Baureihen dieser Rollen, es kann sein das die in nem anderen Bj. andere Kurbeln haben...???
Da die Rolle noch recht einfach zu zerlegen ist würde ich an STelle deines Kumpels die Rolle mal zerlegen und die Rücklaufsperre prüfen, wahrscheinlich liegts nichtmal an der Rücklaufsperre selbst sondern am An-Aus Schalter.

Hier ein Link zu der Rolle:
http://anglermeister.de/shop02/index.html?target=p_2617.html〈=de

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Tom,
super Sache!!!:m Was mir noch fehlen würde ist die Länge des eingeschnürten Teils der Spule (nur da wo Schnur ist), das man weiß wie groß die maximale Oberfläche der Schnurwicklung ist. -> Je größer diese Oberfläche desto einfacher fliegt die Schnur beim Wurf von der Rolle.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Tom,
no Problemo (erster Wert Durchmesser an der Abwurfkante, 2ter Länge der Einschnürung):
DAM Quick Space 665: 75mm, 35mm
Okuma Latitude 65: 75mm, 38mm
Daiwa Emcast 5000: 69mm, 34mm
Okuma Powerliner 865 (Freilaufrolle): 72mm, 34mm
DAM Quick AT 465: 68mm, 34mm
Kogha Askor (scheiß Rolle!!!): 76mm, 40mm
Daiwa Emblem XA: trag ich nach, hab sie gerade nich zur Hand

Das sind so meine Rollen die für die Brandung geeignet wären, bis auf die Kogha sind das alles gute Rollen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo,
Habs gerade kontrolliert, die Abmessungen sind identisch! Würde mich echt interessieren, wahrscheinlich passen die Spulen bei den unzähligen anderen Okuma Brandungsrollen auch (Cygnet, Axeon, Spector, usw.).
Hat die Longitude innen auch dieses große weiße Kunststoffzahnrad unter der Spule?
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hi Lücke,

na den Angler kenn ich nicht persöhnlich, glaube aber das er heute bestimmt andere Rollen(so wie er gemeggert hat)

Jedenfalls wurmte ihn die Rolle gewalltig..........mglw. ja auch ein Einzelfall

gruß degl


----------



## luecke3.0 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo,
hab hier die Spulenmaße der Mitchel Avocet Big Surf 6500:
Durchmesser unten: 7,2 cm
Durchmesser oben: 6,8 cm
Spulenhöhe: 5,5 cm
Höhe des Bereichs mit Schnur: 3,5 cm
(Danke Ines!!! :m)

@degl
Ich kann eigentlich nicht meckern, bis auf die nicht ganz optimale Schnurverlegnung ist die Rolle ok.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Nu lass dich von mir nicht kirre machen. Die Rollen werden ihren Dienst verrichten, da bin ich mir sicher#6

Und wenn die von mir genannten Probs auftreten, dann kann man ja immer noch versuchen sie zu lösen

Und wenn du davon verschont bleibst, dann ist es ja noch besser.......:m

gruß degl


----------



## Allround_angler (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Was habt ihr denn alle für kleine Brandungsrollen? 

Ich hab nen Spulendurchmesser am Kopf der Rolle von 9cm.
Unten ca. 8,5cm.
Schnureinzug ist 110cm pro Kurbelumdrehung :vik:

http://allroundangler.al.funpic.de/ready.JPG


#h

@ Degl ----> wenn Du beim Angelurlaub dabei bist.....wirst Du mich damit auch in Dänemark sehen ;-). Bin halt nen Noschtalgiker 


Nich bös gemeint


----------



## luecke3.0 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

@Allround_angler
:q:q:q
Was sind das denn für geile Dinger!?:q Haben die wirklich 110cm Schnureinzug? Die sehen aus wie diese Germania DDR-Rollen.

Coole Old-school Waschtrommeln!#6

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Allround_angler (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Noe, das sind keine DDR Rollen . Das sind alte französische Brandungsrollen (Bretton 905). Und ja, die haben wirklich 110cm Schnureinzug .


----------



## degl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> Noe, das sind keine DDR Rollen . Das sind alte französische Brandungsrollen (Bretton 905). Und ja, die haben wirklich 110cm Schnureinzug .



Mönsch Jens,

wo holst du dat "Zeugens" bloß immer noch her:vik:

Na, wenns noch klappt, dann bin ich gespannt#6

gruß degl


----------



## Gladiator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche noch eine (eigentlich 2) günstige echte BigPit-Rolle fürs Brandungsangeln, ich habe mich mit dem Thema auch schon durchs Karpfenangeln auseinandergesetzt und habe auch 3 Daiwa Emblem XA. Allerdings gehe ich nicht so oft in die Brandung (3-4x im Jahr) und mir sind die Daiwas zu schade für Sand und Salz, außerdem bin ich nicht allzu vorsichtig und ich würde die Rollen auch nicht nachbekommen da sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden.
> 
> Ich habe folgende Kriterien:
> ...


hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## luecke3.0 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Tom,
wieso schreibst du


> Quantum / Okuma Hypercast Epic Surf


???

Quantum hat eigentlich nix mit Okuma zu tun!

Die Quantum Rollen interessieren mich auch, bin aber der Meinung das die überschätzt werden. Die Ruten sind glaube ich besser als die Rollen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Allround_angler (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

@ degl Also eine Rolle bekomme ich demnächst von den Canarischen Inseln noch zugesendet und eine kommt direkt aus Holland ... (Sind zwar voll funktionsfähig aber dienen mir eher als Ersatzteilträger....und ich hab halt auch gern 2 Spulen pro Rolle) Auf die Idee mit diesen Rollen bin ich allerdings nur gekommen über den Klaus....Die kriegste im Gegensatz zu den Mitchell 498 günstig,....sind fast unkaputtbar und bei guter Pflege lassen sich die Dinger angeln, bis Du ins Gras beisst :-D.....Naja und von den paar Gramm mehr an Gewicht, bei solchen Ganzmetallrollen bekommste halt dann auch dicke Arme :-D und sparst Dir das Fitnessstudio ;-). Damit ich aber nicht in Dänemark schon nach nen paar Stunden werfen und einholen schlapp mache,...habe ich mir noch ein paar Hightechruten bestellt, die natürlich schön leicht sind und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## Big Troll (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> hat jemand die Spulenabmessungen von diesen hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Moin,
ich hab die Rolle hier liegen,|kopfkrat
es sind zwei unterschiedliche Spulen möglich:
Die konische Spule fasst 230m / 0,30, Duchmesser a. d. Abwurfkante ist 60mm, hinten 68mm.  
Die tiefe Spule fasst 600m / 0,30, Durchmesser ist vorne und hinten 68mm.  
Auf dem Bild oben ist die konische Spule abgebildet, der Schnureinzug beträgt allerdings bei dieser Rolle "nur"91 cm bei einer Übersetzung von 4,4 : 1! 
Eine Nummer größer ist die Crypton Surf 660, die zieht bei 4,5 : 1 dann  110cm ein, die Spule ist konisch, vorne 73 mm und hinten 80 mm Durchmesser, diese Spule fasst dann auch 300m/0,30er Schnur.
Ich fische die Epic auf dem "weicheren" Rutenpaar, und die Crypton auf den bis 250g Ruten, wenn's unruhiger wird.  
Ich würde diese Rollen sofort wieder Kaufen!


----------



## gluefix (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Spro Saltix 360 FD (oder 370er und 380er)...ist sehr gut und günstig (ca. 30 €)...hab ich u.a. auch selber eine von#6


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Leute,
hab mich mal nach den MAßen der Okuma Longitude 60 erkundigt, ob sie stimmen weiß ich nicht, besonders die Länge des Schnurbereichs kommt mit zu wenig vor, aber die Spule ist auf jeden Fall kleiner als bei der 65:
Durchmesser Abwurfkante:7cmm, Länge Schnurbereich:3cm
Ich vermute eher die Spule ist identisch mit der der Powerliner, also schlecht gemessen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Imbeck2514 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Mein Guatster,
habe zwei Daiwa Tournament-S 5000T. So Gut wie nicht gebraucht. Ich  musste mal, ca 800 DM für beide Rollen bezahlen. Also falls Du Bock hast, Rede mit mir. Diese Teile haben noch eine Qualität, welche Du nicht mehr erreichen kannst. Tolle Rollen, ohne Fehler . Gruss Michael:vik:


----------



## Keule1988 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*

Ich hab noch eine Nagelneue von Vega TD 8000. Die ist mindestens genausogut wie wie eine Ultegra oder Okuma aber die sind wesentlich teurer. Ich würde dir meine verkaufen wenn intresse besteht.
Ist mit Ersatzspuhle natürlich wenn intresse besteht eine PM schreiben mit E mail dann giebts Bilder zur Rolle.Die Rolle hat 14 Kugellager komplettes Metallgehhäuse was sie sehr robust macht. Und ne Übersetzung von 4.5:1  müsste ein schnureinzug von 92cm sein wenn ich richtig gemessen hab.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ok, das Argument mit den E-Spulen zieht:q. Hab für meine 4Spulen auch 42€/Stück auf´n Tisch gelegt.
> Das Argument mit den festen Ruten/Rollen Kombi´s kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Ist bei meinen Hauptangelarten genauso. Allerdings, wie Du ja auch schon selbst angemerkt hast, ist das umschrauben bei nicht so häufig ausgeübten Angelarten auch bei mir die gängige Praxis.
> 
> Ok, dann bleibt mir nur noch der abgedroschene Tip mit Ebay: Schau Dich einfach mal ein wenig im Big Pit Bereich nach den einschlägigen Verdächtigen Emblem XT oder XA, oder Shimano Ultegra XT´s um.
> ...


 
hi der Mann spricht mir aus der Seele, bei Ebay geht echt viel und wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am Rechner sitzt geht auch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen, hatte mir vor 10 Jahren ein Paar Biomaster 12000 Xt gekauft und zeitweise dank Ebay und der Angst mal keine Teile mehr zu bekommen noch 1 Paar  und mehrere defekte Rollen dazugekauft, mittlerweile hab ich 10 E Spulen und 6 Rollen die laufen dank Pflege und Wartung wie am ersten Tag. Was den meisten nicht bekannt ist: Selbst E teile sind ein Witz, dank 10 Jahre Teile Garantie und Shimano Teilesystem: die beiden größten Getrieberäder kosten zusammen 7 €, da bekommst bei Daiwa nicht mal ein Kugellager für und bei den meisten anderen Herstellern meistens ein Schulterzucken nach der Garantie. Wichtig ist halt nur das das Gehäuse/ Spule und andere Großteile ganz sind der Rest hat sich dank Shimano immer gefunden.Lieber was gutes Langjähriges kaufen als stets und ständig Plunder und dann wieder neu. wobei die Händler freuen sich drüber. also ich würde die Emblems auch weiterfischen und nach Spulen lauern oder die Emblem St/XT als zweites Modell nehmen, da hast Du Lebenslänglich:
Noch ein Tip am Rande, Vorsicht vor den schwarzen Iso Tournament Rollen, die Gehäuse gehen bei ungeübten Umgang schnell kaputt, hab ich bei einem Bekannten schon erlebt, die untere Gehäuseseite hat unter der Chromhaube eine echte,verborgene Schwachstelle, eine Bohrung in einen 3 mm Gehäusesteg(!!!!???) auf dem aber die ganze Achs- und Antriebslast liegt. Wer sich das hat  einfallen lassen gehört auf eine einsame Insel bei Wasser und Brot, das Gehäuseteil kostet alone 70 €


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habs gerade kontrolliert, die Abmessungen sind identisch! Würde mich echt interessieren, wahrscheinlich passen die Spulen bei den unzähligen anderen Okuma Brandungsrollen auch (Cygnet, Axeon, Spector, usw.).
> Hat die Longitude innen auch dieses große weiße Kunststoffzahnrad unter der Spule?
> Gruß
> Lücke


 
das mit den Spule und gleichen Abmessungen kommt davon, weil sie ja auch alle aus der gleichen asiatischen Fabrik kommen, nur jeweils im anderen Outfit, je nach Hersteller.  kannst dir ja " die bste von denen raussuchen und kaufste wenn verfügbar vom günstigsten Anbieter die E Spulen.;-) Warum passen von der alten Shimano Twin Power F 5000/6000 die E Spule auf eine Spro Rock oder Red Arc 6000 weil sie Spro abgekupfert/nachgebaut hat, man munklet sogar über den auf der alten Fertigungswerkzeuge. So ist das halt auf dem Tacklesektor viel Gleiches und mehr Schein als Sein Besserung gibt meist nur gegen mehr Euros


----------

